# Tesseract Puzzle



## chris410 (Feb 22, 2012)

I found a puzzle named Tesseract for the iPad/iPhone ( I am not sure if there is a PC version). I figured I would post up since the game is pretty challenging and well made. This is not an advertisement rather, I wanted to bring the game to everyone's attention. I found the game over the weekend but, have not put much time into it yet because I have been pretty busy.

The game is a 4 dimensional cube and the goal is to get the tesseract (tesseract is a 4D cube) into its solved state. Level 1 starts with a single cube and it begins to add cubes until the final level which I believe is all 8 cubes.

Link to what a tesseract is: http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Tesseract.html

Here is a link if you are interested in reading more:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tesseract/id370859868?mt=8

If buy this game feel free to discuss in this thread.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks interesting. I'll check it out!

EDIT: Just bought it. Probably going to check it out after school. I need to finish my hw and get ready. But I'll get back to you on that!!


----------



## benskoning (Feb 22, 2012)

Does this have to with the book wrinkle in time?


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 22, 2012)

¿Can someone post a video playing it? Looks interesting.


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 22, 2012)

benskoning said:


> Does this have to with the book wrinkle in time?


 
No.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 22, 2012)

Achifaifa said:


> ¿Can someone post a video playing it? Looks interesting.



The developer put this video out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy1wgDEKucM

Actual play is there so you'll get to see how it works and even the solution to the first level.


...I fully expect qqwerf to have this solved in a few seconds!


----------



## DigitalSynapses (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello all!

I am the creator of "Tesseract". I want to say thank you to Chris for helping spread the word of my little creation. If anyone here has an iOS device and would like a code to download a free copy, just leave a post request and I will send you a PM with a code. I think I have like 15-20 of them left, give or take. Its just my way of saying thank you! And as always HAPPY CUBING!


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 1, 2012)

i have an iPod touch, i'd like a copy


----------



## mormaii2 (Mar 1, 2012)

i have an iPad and i'd love to try this


----------



## DigitalSynapses (Mar 1, 2012)

Codes have been sent. Anyone else interested, just drop a post!


----------



## emolover (Mar 1, 2012)

This looks very difficult and fun. May I have a code?


----------



## jetcuber (Mar 2, 2012)

me i want one! thanks! 

edit: I have an iPod touch btw. thank you in advance!


----------



## s3rzz (Mar 2, 2012)

i would love to try this out it looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Mar 2, 2012)

Could I have a code? Thanks.


----------



## DrBlort (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello, I'd also like a code. Looks interesting, and I always wanted to "play" with one since I saw Carl Sagan's Cosmos 

Edit: I have an iPhone 3GS


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 2, 2012)

Could I have a code for this? This looks like a fun puzzle, and I'd like to test it out.


----------



## DigitalSynapses (Mar 2, 2012)

Alright, I think I got everybody. Anybody have a chance to play yet? Impressions?


----------



## y235 (Mar 3, 2012)

can I also have the code?


----------



## jetcuber (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel kind of ashamed for asking, but how do i use the code sent to me? thanks guys.


----------



## DrBlort (Mar 3, 2012)

jetcuber said:


> I feel kind of ashamed for asking, but how do i use the code sent to me? thanks guys.


I was in the same position too, never having used a code before. I don't have the phone at hand to give you a better guide, but in the App Store app there is a button in the first screen, at the bottom, that lets you redeem it.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 3, 2012)

i tried the app with the code, i was like WTF how does this work
*sees directions*
OHHH... 
*attempts to solve*
d**n it, i give up


----------



## s3rzz (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree its real hard to get used to, but once you realize how it works its a lot of fun. Thanks so much for the code, I'm really enjoying this app


----------



## chris410 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great puzzle, not too bad once you get used to it.


----------



## scrubofcubes (Mar 3, 2012)

could i have a code? this looks really interesting


----------



## DigitalSynapses (Mar 3, 2012)

Alright, I think I got everyone else. 

Yeah, I will agree it is a "hard" game. To be honest, even I have a hard time solving the last level on purpose. In theory you can solve the last level just like the 4th level, but about 60% of the time you end up with 2 panes in a parity flip that I have yet to determine how to solve. I actually came up with an even more intense version of the last level that would require you to solve not only the correct panes and cubes, but their orientations to one another as well. Still on my "todo" list, so maybe eventually! I also would like to port it to PC, I think it would work well on a much larger display. Hope everyone is having fun with it!


----------



## Pete the Geek (Mar 4, 2012)

I purchased this app a little while ago. It is fun and challenging. The tesseract rendering is great and the rotation is very responsive. I hope the developer considers making a "twisty puzzle" simulator app!


----------



## jetcuber (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks a bunch! i'll try it and give you feedback when i'm done.


----------



## jetcuber (Mar 4, 2012)

DrBlort said:


> I was in the same position too, never having used a code before. I don't have the phone at hand to give you a better guide, but in the App Store app there is a button in the first screen, at the bottom, that lets you redeem it.


 
Thanks a lot DrBlort and DigitalSynapses! Now downloading the file..


----------

